# 2002 Frontier KA24DE into my ‘91 S13



## clean-ishS13 (May 10, 2019)

Hey everyone, I decided to be a dumbass and blow up my previous KA, so I’m trying to slap a new KA in there. I found a good deal on a KA24DE out of a 2002 Nissan Frontier(which is RWD) and i was wondering if i’d have to do any modification to it to make it fit in my ‘91 s13 coupe.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You didn't say what type of transmission was in your s13. If one is an M/T and the other one is an A/T, then you'll have to install a "pilot bushing" into the rear of the crankshaft for a M/T. Likewise, you'll have to install a "pilot converter" into the rear of the crankshaft for an A/T. When installing the new engine, use all the original outer engine components from the old s13 engine. Other then that, the new engine should just slip right in.


----------



## clean-ishS13 (May 10, 2019)

Yes, my s13 is a M/T. Would i be able to use the pilot bushing from my old KA?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does your new engine have a "pilot converter"; if so, then you can use the "pilot bushing" from your old engine. However I would recommend that you buy a new bushing; two things to consider: an old bushing may have a lot of excessive wear or they are very difficult to remove even when using the proper tool.


----------

